# The secret to mudding with a Rzr?



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is a vid from our ride yesterday. The Rzr did great all day this was just too funny.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Have to sayy this. Swimming technic lol.


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LMAO! :lol:


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol too funny


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

lol thats great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol nice!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lmao good stuff. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looked like it helped


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL ya it was pretty funny, gotta do what you gotta do to get those few extra feet!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Them some pretty good moves...


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> Them some pretty good moves...


:agreed: I'm going to try that next time


----------

